# 1 bun or 2.



## MrsG7 (Mar 29, 2011)

Our new bunny is coming home in a few weeks but i'm getting a little anxious about the home coming. She was going to be a single house bunny i was thinking seeing as she'd only be caged whilst the house is empty (which isn't very often as i work part time) her cage will be in the front room so she will be a big part of the family.
Our house buns before loved each other but when the male died, the female died shortly after, our vet said it was unlikely related (technically it was because she had cancer) but i can't help thinking she missed him and just gave up. 

Anyway I was wondering how sisters would be together? i wouldn't be able to spay them when they come of age due to additional costs for vacinations and not sure if this would cause issues. At the moment hubby is refusing to have 2 but not alot he can do if i arrive home with 2 babies.  
I'm torn because my aunt has a single house bun and its so lovely and wants for nothing, more like a child then a bun but i want whats best for her.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Personally I would say 2 as human company can't quite make up for bun company.

However, two girls will need to be spayed, due to fights and the chance if uterine cancer. Can you not start saving a few quid a month to put away for the spaying?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i would get 2, they are very social animals

as for spaying, if you cant get them spayed you really shouldnt get any, 80% of ALL unspayed does will contract uterine cancer by the age of 5, which is a slow, painful, killer

i have a 2 year old doe with suspected cancer, ex breeder stock, which will cut her life short which is so unfair, as this could have been prevented if she was spayed, or if she came here sooner so i could get her done, rabbits can live to 10 + they are as bigger commitment as a dog or a cat.
unspayed does can also be VERY hormonal, and can often fight, they could even fall out if not spayed, unspayed does have also been known to spray, yum rabbit wee all up your walls, and they will have LOTS of phantom pregnancies, which can also lead to gut stasis, which will lead to expensive vet bills for you, probably adding up to more then if you just got them spayed in the first place.
they will also be very teritorial, can be very lungy and grunty and deffensive of their space, are there any young children in the house who coould not understand their "keep away this is my space" body language, because they could end up scratched if they dont

can you not start a fund, put a bit away every month, they dont want spaying till they are 6 months old, so that will give you 6 months to put together the money.

if you really can not spay them then im sorry but you really need to rethink getting rabbits.

what about some guinea pigs? they dont need spaying or vaccinations


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

2 rabbits are definately better than 1 as they will groom each other and cuddle up which is so lovely to see. I find they are less destructive too as they entertain each other and don't suffer from boredom as much.

You will definately have to get both rabbits neutered though and I repeat what others have said if you can't afford to get them done you should think about whether getting a rabbit is the right thing. What if they get poorly or need regular dentals later in life? These could cost much more than a spay.

If you still decide to go ahead, a cheaper alternative would be to get your doe spayed and then look in resuces for a neutered male - rescues will charge about £40 for a rabbit and they will already be neutered :thumbup:


----------



## MrsG7 (Mar 29, 2011)

as i said spaying 1 is not a prob as i already have most the money together for jabs and op but twice the buns twice the fees and i can't be certain that i'd be able to save up enough to pay for the second. 
I might look into getting a rescue husbun for her after shes been spayed.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

That sounds like a good option, rescues will help with bonding too


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2011)

MrsG7 said:


> as i said spaying 1 is not a prob as i already have most the money together for jabs and op but twice the buns twice the fees and i can't be certain that i'd be able to save up enough to pay for the second.
> I might look into getting a rescue husbun for her after shes been spayed.


What happens if you need an emergency vet? One of my boys cost me over £300 in one weekend once, would you be able to sort that at short notice?

Rabbits are not a cheap pet so if you are struggling to find the money for a routine spay then imo you should be looking at other options.
As Lil Miss said why not look at some Guinea pigs as they don't need spaying or vaccs.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> What happens if you need an emergency vet? One of my boys cost me over £300 in one weekend once, would you be able to sort that at short notice?
> 
> Rabbits are not a cheap pet so if you are struggling to find the money for a routine spay then imo you should be looking at other options.
> As Lil Miss said why not look at some Guinea pigs as they don't need spaying or vaccs.


TBH I dont think that is really all that fair on the OP. If one of mine were to go ill and it was going to cost £300 I would have to think about where I was getting that sort of money from, everyone has a limit to what they can do. I cant get any help from any of the charities because I work, but I work for minimum wage so have little to spare once I have paid out for the car(which I have to have to work which is a vicious circle really) and board and the routine stuff. 
If everyone had to have £300 to hand incase something went wrong then very few people could own them, including me  
Guinea pigs can still have problems that cost alot of money, so wouldnt the OP need money aside for them aswell, its the same for any pet unfortunately. At least you can get insurance for rabbits.

I think the OP is being responsible by asking advice on whether to get one or two because of the cost etc...

I figure that this will make me very unpopular and I'm not picking at just you Bernie, its just you were the last post, and I needed to quote someone, I find some people on this forum can be very judgemental when it comes to people not being able to afford things 

*Heidi*


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2011)

hazyreality said:


> TBH I dont think that is really all that fair on the OP. If one of mine were to go ill and it was going to cost £300 I would have to think about where I was getting that sort of money from, everyone has a limit to what they can do. I cant get any help from any of the charities because I work, but I work for minimum wage so have little to spare once I have paid out for the car(which I have to have to work which is a vicious circle really) and board and the routine stuff.
> If everyone had to have £300 to hand incase something went wrong then very few people could own them, including me
> Guinea pigs can still have problems that cost alot of money, so wouldnt the OP need money aside for them aswell, its the same for any pet unfortunately. At least you can get insurance for rabbits.
> 
> ...


I think we shall have to agree to disagree on this one hun, it is something I feel very strongly on.
I don't have insurance for any of my rabbits, but I do put away a bit every week so that any emergency vet bills can be covered, it just concerns me when people start talking about struggling to find money for routine appointments but still get the pet anyway :blink: I would love a dog more than anything right now, but I don't have one because I'm not in the position to give a dog everything it needs 

My opinion has always been can't afford the vet, don't get the pet, being owned by a fluff is a privilege not a given "right"


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

I would definetely say two and a spay is definetely a necessary procedure. I think perhaps your best option is to get a rescued buck thats neutered for her, adoption fee is usually around £40 with vaccinations and neuter. You will have to pass a home check however so you need to look at their rehoming critera. 

I think Bernie has made a valued point on cost of owning bunnies though, vets bills can be hugely expensive so either you need to save some money aside or get the insured.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> I think we shall have to agree to disagree on this one hun, it is something I feel very strongly on.
> I don't have insurance for any of my rabbits, but I do put away a bit every week so that any emergency vet bills can be covered, it just concerns me when people start talking about struggling to find money for routine appointments but still get the pet anyway :blink: I would love a dog more than anything right now, but I don't have one because I'm not in the position to give a dog everything it needs
> 
> My opinion has always been can't afford the vet, don't get the pet, being owned by a fluff is a privilege not a given "right"


2 spays and 6 injections in the first 6 months isnt a routine appointment though, I can see how most people would struggle. At my vets that would be getting on for £250, alot of money to find in one go, even having saved for the 6 months before they needed the spays.

I put money away for the £360 I spend on vaccinations a year, the £600 for car insurance, the £210 for car tax, the £200 that the MOT seems to cost me most times because I cant have a newer car. The list goes on and on and I dont even own a house! I'm pleased when my bank statement shows more in than out, but what would you suggest, add my 6 rabbits to the 33,000 rabbits in rescue, and the 4 guineas aswell, because I couldnt afford hundreds of pounds if one was ill? They are well cared for, have great accommodation, the best food and love, surely thats what a good home is all about?

Rabbits certinally are not cheap pets but imagine if you put everyone of getting one from a rescue by telling them they had to have so much money put aside, imagine just how many rabbits would need homes then and how many homes would be deemed unsuitable. I've never heard of a rescue asking "If your rabbit was i'll and it was going to cost you hundreds if pounds could you afford it?"

I think we should accept that people do their best and if that isnt as good as your best, its not something to judge them or chastise them for.

I will agree to disagree, thats what a forum is all about, and I do like you and think you are a good bunny mummy 
I just find it tends to be the additude of alot of people on here that unless you can afford the very best, you shouldnt bother :blink:

*Heidi*


----------

